# Tivo Series 3 HD with 1 TB WD DVR Expander



## sighrus (Jun 9, 2009)

Works perfectly. No Lifetime sub. Excellent condition. I bought a Ceton card and just not using my Tivo anymore.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Price?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is it an original S3 with OLED face? Or a TiVo HD?

Dan


----------



## sighrus (Jun 9, 2009)

I am taking offers, thanks.


----------



## sighrus (Jun 9, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> Is it an original S3 with OLED face? Or a TiVo HD?
> 
> Dan


It's a TiVo HD. Sorry for taking so long to get back to you.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sighrus said:


> It's a TiVo HD. Sorry for taking so long to get back to you.


Street price for an S3 HD without lifetime is about $50.


----------

